# Error: "the workstation driver is not installed"



## GMFFX (May 2, 2017)

Hi everyone, after restarting my Server 2003 machine I wasn't able to access it through Remote Desktop, the error is" 

"the workstation driver is not installed".

The other workstations in the office are unable to reconnect to the mapped networked folders, the error is:

"An error occurred while reconnecting Z: to \\etc etc 

Microsoft Windows Network: the local device name is already in use.

The connection has not been restored"

Has anyone experienced a similar issue and how do I fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Use disk management to see which drive letters are assigned. Make sure network drives do not conflict with physical drives or drive mapping defined locally do not conflict with drives mapped by scripts or Group Policies.
Local drive mapping are stored in registry HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\MountPoints2.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Can you log in from the console?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try opening Control Panel, Network, and open properties of the Local Area Connection and see what services and protocols are listed. One of them should be File and Print Sharing for Microsoft Networks and also Client for Microsoft Networks. They should be enabled for Workstation access.

See http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-fine-tune-windows-server-2003-network-connections/


----------

